# Your countries desert



## Melb99 (Dec 3, 2004)

Thats right, this thread can't have been put into a worser forum, but I find no others that would be more appropriate.
What deserts do you have in your country? How big and what are they like?

Australia

Australia is home to earth's 3rd biggest desert(gibson desert), and if desert naming didn't factor in, probably the worlds biggest/2nd biggest.(can't beat the sahara)
The most deadliest desert in the world(the simpson desert) has seen the lives of many people who have ventured in poorly prepared. The great sandy desert has also claimed many lives.

Almost the whole interior of Australia is desert or arid/semi-arid plains.

It is made up of

The simpson desert
Nullabor plains
Tanami desert
Great sandy desert(gibson)
little desert
And a few more, can't remember them all.

Please lock thread if too inappropriate(which of course it is) as it has nothing to do with urban issues. Just curious to see what other countries wastelands are like.


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

some cool (no pun intented) US deserts.

Death Valley






Monument Valley



Saguaro Nat Park


----------



## Anniyan (Mar 23, 2005)

*THAR DESERT, INDIA*


----------



## Citrus-Fruit (Mar 26, 2005)

Ive always been fascinated by deserts but to tell you the truth, their pretty pointless if were honest.

I think the only Desert or Sub-desert in Europe is in the South of Spain.


----------



## Bahraini Spirit (Dec 14, 2002)

Well Bahrain is a small desert island, looks like this in the south (courtesy of users2):










And the famous Tree of Life (unknown source of water) in the middle of the desert all alone:


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

I have been to Andalusia in 75 as a child and was so impressed - my first desert I saw! It's really the only one in Europe, but theoretically man-made because of desertification in Roman and Middle Age times...


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 3, 2003)

In Spain


*Bardenas Reales, Navarra in the north spain*

























































*









Desierto de Tabernas-Cabo de Gata, Almería, south spain*





















*Los Monegros, Zaragoza..*


----------



## PrimaVera (Mar 15, 2005)

*DESERTS OF ISRAEL *

only 20,000 sq.km/*8,000 sq.m* in size (as the size of NEW JERSEY) , and have various climates zones- *4 areas*: mediterranean ,steap climate ,sub tropical ,and desert .
annual precipitation quantity varies from *1500* mm in the north to just *20* mm in the south. that creates different landscaps. 

the deserts at the south of Israel:
*the Arava desert*
*Judean desert*
*Negev desert*


----------



## M.Poirot (May 8, 2005)

Japan has a small area of sand dunes in Tottori Prefecture, called Tottori Sakyu.


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Spain, Alicante* Sorroundings of Alicante

Panorama_rabasa by Salvador Aliaga, en Flickr


----------



## PoetraDaerah (Jul 4, 2010)

*Bromo desert Indonesia*


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

PoetraDaerah said:


> *Bromo desert Indonesia*


That indonesian desert is beautiful!
I thought indonesia was a tropical country though


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

Apparently England has a desert...

https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news...-desert-goes-on-sale-for-15m-dungeness-estate


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

What does this have to do with *citytalk and urban issues*?

Move this thread to skybar or any other related section.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Only desert in Germany. Lieberoser desert.

Its an artificial desert created during severe forest fire in 1942. After that it was heavily used by Russian tanks destroying any vegetation. Its a so called Panzerwüste (tank desert).

Some of the pioneer plants are returning but most of the top soil has been blown away.


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Canada*

Not really a desert, more like arid regions as large as Italy. They do get really hot in summers, where summer temperatures can reach 45C. I mean really hot according to Canadians, not Australians 

*British Columbia Central-Southern Interior*


AshcroftSunrise by Kent Johnson, on Flickr


4P5C5138.jpg by Murray Foubister, on Flickr


PARCHED by Richard Hart, on Flickr


View Looking West Along The Thompson River. by Roger, on Flickr


----------



## Mr_Dru (Dec 15, 2008)

*These little dessert are located in.....*
































































*......The Netherlands (park De Hoge Veluwe)*


----------



## Kpc21 (Oct 3, 2008)

Poland also has a desert.

Pustynia Błędowska - Błędów Desert.

Surface area: 33 km sq.





































It is said to be the biggest desert area in Europe.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

We have a lot of fresh water in Canada, therefore not a lot of deserts. In fact, I believe there is only one:
https://www.thestar.com/life/travel/2009/06/24/osoyoos_canadas_lone_desert.html


*Osoyoos, Canada's lone desert*
By Paul FrenchSpecial to the Star
Wed., June 24, 2009










The Osoyoos Desert’s scrubby terrain is part of a sensitive ecosystem which is home to 100 rare plants, such as varieties of cactus, and 300 animals such as the burrowing owl found exclusively in this region. The temperature climbs above 38C and Osoyoos is often the hottest spot in the country. (photo courtesy of tourism b.c.) 

Osoyoos, B.C.–It's a sign of the times. Driving deep into the Okanagan Valley in central British Columbia, there's a puzzling message at the side of the road: "No National Park." Communities often rally together to protest garbage dumps, uranium mines and such. But a national park?

"Some people don't appreciate the terrain we're trying to protect," says Debbie Clark, community liaison with Parks Canada, which wants to preserve a part of a unique and dry landscape.

The grasslands and bald hills outside the town of Osoyoos are an extension of the Sonoran Desert that runs as far south as Mexico and creeps north to form Canada's only arid desert......




read it all here:
https://www.thestar.com/life/travel/2009/06/24/osoyoos_canadas_lone_desert.html


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Semi-arid . *San Vicente Raspeig --- Alicante -- Spain*

San Vicente del Raspeig by jgonzalez6, en Flickr


----------

